# Latex sous 10.2.2 avec i-installer



## simon (18 Novembre 2002)

Hello je voudrais installer latex mais impossible sous 10.2.2, j'utilise TexShop qui lui même conseille i-installer qui est censé télécharger les  packages correspondant et installer la chose, hors lors de l'installation des packges il se bloque automatiquement sur la configuration de la chose et tourne en rond durant des heures (avec un process qui prend 60 à 80 % du CPU), le pire c'est que comme d'habe j'en aurais besoin assez vite


----------



## pacou (18 Novembre 2002)

une seul réponse :

Fink. 

Après vous cherchez sur le site d' Apple le logiciel "FinkCommander" qui permet de gèrer Fink à l'aide d'une interface graphique (c'est malgré tout plus agréable). Pour Jaguar, ne pas oublier de régler les préférences afin de voir les packages dits "instables" (en fait ils n'ont rien d'instables).
Les packages concernant LaTex, Tex etc sont facile à trouver : dans la case de recheche vous tapez "tex" et dans le menu déroulant "description". Les packages devraient apparaitre. Il y en a un qui correspond à celui proposé par le site auquel vous faites références (pas le virtuel ou system). Pour installer, dans le menu "source" vous sélectionnez "install".

Ca va télécharger les sources, les configurer, les construire et les installer par défaut dans un répertoire /sw/bin pour les exécutables, /sw/lib/ pour les libraries.

Après il faut configurer TexShop, iTexMac etc pour qu'ils fassent référence à ces répertoires.

C'est moins compliqué qu'il n'y parait, et ça marche!!!

Voilà,voilà.


----------



## pacou (18 Novembre 2002)

Attention, sur Jaguar, d'utiliser leur procédure et nom les binaires d'installation que l'on trouve ici et là.


----------



## simon (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pacou:</font><hr />* une seul réponse :

Fink. 

Après vous cherchez sur le site d' Apple le logiciel "FinkCommander" qui permet de gèrer Fink à l'aide d'une interface graphique (c'est malgré tout plus agréable). Pour Jaguar, ne pas oublier de régler les préférences afin de voir les packages dits "instables" (en fait ils n'ont rien d'instables).
Les packages concernant LaTex, Tex etc sont facile à trouver : dans la case de recheche vous tapez "tex" et dans le menu déroulant "description". Les packages devraient apparaitre. Il y en a un qui correspond à celui proposé par le site auquel vous faites références (pas le virtuel ou system). Pour installer, dans le menu "source" vous sélectionnez "install".

Ca va télécharger les sources, les configurer, les construire et les installer par défaut dans un répertoire /sw/bin pour les exécutables, /sw/lib/ pour les libraries.

Après il faut configurer TexShop, iTexMac etc pour qu'ils fassent référence à ces répertoires.

C'est moins compliqué qu'il n'y parait, et ça marche!!!

Voilà,voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
J'y avais penser mais hier soir le site de Fink était non dispo alors je me suis un peu énervé, dès que j'ai le temps je jette un oeil à la chose (enfin je connais fink mais il faut que je le réinstalle sous Jaguar) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci en tout cas


----------



## BrainDamage (19 Novembre 2002)

J'ai réinstallé hier Latex via i-Installer et tout c'est passé sans aucun problèmes.

Et je n'ai rien fait de spécial me semble-t-il.


----------



## simon (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BrainDamage:</font><hr />* J'ai réinstallé hier Latex via i-Installer et tout c'est passé sans aucun problèmes.

Et je n'ai rien fait de spécial me semble-t-il.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu as Mac OS X.2.2 ? il bloque sur lors démarrage du script de configuration, tu as fais quoi en premier GhostScript, Tex Programs ou Tex Fondation ???


----------



## BrainDamage (19 Novembre 2002)

MacOS X 10.2.2

Si mes souvenirs sont bons j'ai fait dans l'ordre: Ghostscript 7, TeX programs, TeX foundation puis configure (qui se lance automatiquement après foundation, normalement).

Par contre je n'ai pas pu passer par les packages venant de bloch.ling.yale.edu, j'ai du prendre ceux de math.utah.edu.


----------



## citron (21 Novembre 2002)

Hello! J'arrive peut-être un peu tard... Pour information, il existe deux versions différentes de i-installer. Une version "fat" et une version "thin". Si vous utilisez la première, i-installer ne télécharge aucun package. Il sont tous inclus (du moins tant qu'il n'y a pas de mise à jour). Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème à l'installation.

Par contre, il me semble que les font utilisées par défaut sont plus fines que précédemment. En tout cas à l'impression. Est-ce que quelqu'un à remarqué quelque chose de similaire chez lui?


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2002)

tu peux me dire ou on télécharge ce premier package?
merci!


----------



## decoris (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tu as Mac OS X.2.2 ? il bloque sur lors démarrage du script de configuration, tu as fais quoi en premier GhostScript, Tex Programs ou Tex Fondation ???  *<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai eu le meme problème!!!
la solution est venue en fermant la session entre chaque téléchargement et installation!

et puis n'oublie pas d'installer TexShop APRES les autres, sinon le lancer fait planter la machine (même si les autres sont installés)

ça roule sur X.2.2!!!


----------



## simon (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 

j'ai eu le meme problème!!!
la solution est venue en fermant la session entre chaque téléchargement et installation!

et puis n'oublie pas d'installer TexShop APRES les autres, sinon le lancer fait planter la machine (même si les autres sont installés)

ça roule sur X.2.2!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oh ben oui vu comme ça, je vais essayer ça tranquillement tout à l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci


----------



## citron (25 Novembre 2002)

Tu peux trouver tout ça à l'adresse : http://www.esm.psu.edu/mac-tex/


----------



## simon (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 

j'ai eu le meme problème!!!
la solution est venue en fermant la session entre chaque téléchargement et installation!

et puis n'oublie pas d'installer TexShop APRES les autres, sinon le lancer fait planter la machine (même si les autres sont installés)

ça roule sur X.2.2!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai tout fait comme tu as dit mais rien niet nada marche pas, alors j'ai installé un 10.2 tout beau tout seul et hop ça marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon un peu pénible quand même


----------



## BrainDamage (28 Novembre 2002)

J'ai reçu mon nouvel iBook avant-hier (yipeee !!!!) et j'ai donc réinstallé LaTeX et Ghostscript avec i-Installer.
Tout c'est bien passé, j'ai installé GS 7, puis TeX Programs et TeX Foundation puis TeX Configure (qui se lance en fait automatiquement). J'ai ensuite reconfiguré GS 7 pour qu'il prenne les maps LaTeX.
Je ne l'ai pas essayé tout de suite mais j'ai encore installé ImageMagick.
J'ai ensuite remarqué que je ne pouvait lancer aucune commande (gs, latex, convert, ...). Et en fait en allant voir dans /usr/local/bin j'ai remarqué que le bit x (execution) avait été enlevé de tous les utilisateurs autres que root. J'ai donc fait un chmod a+x de tout le contenu de /usr/local/bin et de /usr/local/teTex/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin6.2.
Depuis, tout marche comme sur des roulettes.


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

J'ai tout fait comme tu as dit mais rien niet nada marche pas, alors j'ai installé un 10.2 tout beau tout seul et hop ça marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon un peu pénible quand même  *<hr /></blockquote>

en effet, un peu pénible...

mais bon, si ça marche maintenant, c'est le principal!

moi je ne jure plus que par iTexMac!


----------



## Lupin sansei (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BrainDamage:</font><hr />* . J'ai ensuite reconfiguré GS 7 
*<hr /></blockquote>

comment fais tu pour configurer Gscript ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BrainDamage:</font><hr />*
J'ai ensuite remarqué que je ne pouvait lancer aucune commande (gs, latex, convert, ...). Et en fait en allant voir dans /usr/local/bin j'ai remarqué que le bit x (execution) avait été enlevé de tous les utilisateurs autres que root. J'ai donc fait un chmod a+x de tout le contenu de /usr/local/bin et de /usr/local/teTex/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin6.2.
Depuis, tout marche comme sur des roulettes.
*<hr /></blockquote>

je comprends mieux mes messages d'erreurs.....


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2002)

Le mieux est de faire une installe avec fink et de compiler les sources avec gcc3 (chose qui se fait tout seul)
Je suis d'accord, c'est long et 'faut une ligne haut débit. Mais une fois que c'est installé, c'est tellement plus "propre" et surtout c'est optimisé pour jaguar (compilé par gcc3).


----------



## pacou (9 Décembre 2002)

Bien dit, Daffyb


----------

